# Splicing linisher belts?



## MRA (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi folks
I was given some belts in various grit sizes which would be handy on my linisher - except they are about twice as long as I need.  I wonder if anyone has found a way to join lengths into loops - some of those I have (in the correct lengths) appear to be joined with something like fibreglass tape, but I have no idea what kind of tape to experiment with.  And glue - well, Gorilla Glue remains flexible when cured (really good for gluing soles back onto boots) so maybe that's worth a try.  Any suggestions?
cheers
Mark


----------



## johnnyo (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi Mark
I used the fibre enforced packing tape on my belt sander. It was one inch wide with some kind of thread running thru it. Maybe a dab of gorilla glue would help also. I had two bottles of that stuff set up on me in the bottle so I haven't bought any since.
Good Luck


----------



## goldstar31 (Nov 18, 2020)

Oddly I would go to a ship's chandler and ask them tp get you a bottle/tin of  glue  for repairing a rubber boat- not a PVC one.
In another World, I white water and sea canoed with the 1948 Olympic canoe coach on folding canoes/kayaks and then went onto to exporting an Avon Redshank dinghy  for diving and family holidays.
Suffice to say that 'Avon' stuff was excellent. You want 'rubber ' stuff.

The local lads and I bought worn out canvas conveyer belting to skin Percy Blandford ones and Greenland kayaks. The glue almost invariably was messy black Bostik in screw tubes.
How time flies


----------



## MRA (Nov 18, 2020)

Good ideas all - thanks very much.  I'll come back and tell you when I've given it a go.  Reinforced packing tape (sticky back) to start with.


----------



## TonyM (Nov 19, 2020)

Plenty of youtube vids on how to skive the joint on an angle before gluing


----------



## Wallen (Nov 20, 2020)

I learned years ago, working at a fishing lure company to just use white wood glue and over lap about an inch using a vice at the time and stacking about 5 at a time with wood spacers in between each loop, then would make sure the splice would be running with the proud end going in the direction of the wheels.  I recently made some for a hand held belt sander by cutting narrow strips to fit the width and used Titebond Ultimate wood glue that I had for making perfling strips that were soaked and heated for bending. When stacking like that you have to stagger them to work.


----------



## KellisRJ (Nov 21, 2020)

Wallen said:


> I learned years ago, working at a fishing lure company to just use white wood glue  . . .



Thanks for mentioning this. I haven't had much luck with adhesives.   Will give this a try whoulf I need to do another leather belt.

Ron


----------



## MRA (Nov 21, 2020)

One of the videos I found (thanks to the recommendations on this thread to go and look!) on youtube had a guy using white PVA, a 45 degree  splice, and putting a sheet of what looked like wet-and-dry paper grit-down across the joint. He'd previously scratched up the cloth back of the main belt to give it a bit of a key.  OK, I'll try that while waiting for packing tape to arrive.


----------



## goldstar31 (Nov 21, 2020)

More than a yesr ago, I repaired burn holes in the sack of my Stihl shredder and leaf bower by sticking several patches with a hot glue gun.  I intended to  replace the bag but it is still OK.
Basically, it is flexible stuff and with care( backing) will not goo up the family electric iron.
Ironically( HuH!) it is possible to use this plastic clear round belting as a glue. When I skied on Cairngorm with all its surface granite on the runs, I repaired the gouges  with a PVC 'candle'
There's plenty of alternatives to make joints. Both my kids were then on the French( yes) the French National computer for racing and I used my  belt sander to service the the plastic/fabric based Kofix/PTex  soles on their racing skis.
Thinking of plastic round belting, I have a Quorn tool and cutter grinder driven by perfectly normals pulleys and with a larger plywood one , I can take it up to 14,000 rpm without  the slightlest bother. My fabricated Sten T&C runs with  alloy pulleys up to 7,000 whilst my Chinese Deckel clone will happily run to 6400 rpm on its round belt.
Now I have a professional rev counter for all this  from the days when I reworked tuned 12" to the foot Mini Cooper engines.
Today, I felt it time to buy myself a Christmas present and have arranged  for a G.P. Potts style dividing head, cum vertical slide cum No2MT cum Myford Nose cum the ability to be graduated in N number of planes and capable of receiving a high speed spindle from one or other of my grinders using collets but retaining the ability to take Myford tooling.All driven my round belting
The price as the French would say tre( e acute)s  interessant. or MYOB
Watch this space 
Regard Norman


----------



## Wallen (Nov 21, 2020)

KellisRJ said:


> Thanks for mentioning this. I haven't had much luck with adhesives.   Will give this a try whoulf I need to do another leather belt.
> 
> Ron


----------



## Wallen (Nov 21, 2020)

I have never tried it on leather.


----------



## goldstar31 (Nov 21, 2020)

Wallen said:


> I have never tried it on leather.



When I was poor, I cobbled my own boots and shoes. Animal glue to animal leather?


----------



## corky (Nov 22, 2020)

This is the best method I have found I use old tee shirts and contact adhesive. 








						Make Your Own Sanding / Linisher Belts
					

Make Your Own Sanding / Linisher Belts: Here is a way to make your own sanding / linisher belts. This could be a good option if you live in a location where belts are not readily available in the sizes you require. I built a 6" X 48" belt sander and needed to make my own sanding…




					www.instructables.com


----------

